# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  MT Box SL3 Local Brute Force Shell v0.4

## mohamed73

What's new in SL3 LBF Shell v0.4: 
    • Support for الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] LBF software v0.5
    • Some bugs fixed  
How to Start New Job: 
    1. Download and install SL3 LBF Shell software
    2. Start MTB NK 2.37.3 or higher version
    3. Go to SL3 BF compute tab
    4. Upload phone to SL3 server using "Read" button in SL3 BF compute tab 
    5. Cancel phone from calculation queue, double click on phone imei in SL3 BF tab 
    6. Start الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] v3.21 or higher version
    7. Press  "Download Zone" button 
    8. New browser window appears. We recommend to use Mozilla الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or Google Chrome as your default browser.
    9. In "SL3 Service" tab click on "Get BF data" then insert imei from canceled phone
    10. Check box "I agree my MT Box account to be charged 5 credits   (non-refundable) to get SL3 data for local brute force for imei   specified above" 
    11. Press "Get Data" button. 
    12. You will get necessary data for SL3 LBF Shell software.
    13. COPY and SAVE BF data for example:  
         Quote:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -t:sha1 -salt:003542250374556200  -h:F8B4D8D05E7C71A7EAB8B12B6FF0B8EBB2B19DDD -uh:00010203040506070809  -min:15 -max:15                                 
    14. Start SL3 LBF Shell v0.4 software and paste in first software line (command line)
    15. Press Start New Job button
    16. Software start  to work
    17. You can see remaining average time to get code. Calculation time depend from cards you use
    18. Please wait to software finish 
    19. When software finish copy all digits after word Found:
    20. Login again via الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] by pressing  "Download Zone" button 
    21. Go to SL3 service than click "Get Code"
    22. Enter calculated data (result from SL3 LBF Shell software) 15 bytes and imei.
    23. If all is ok you will get unlock code for this IMEI 
How to Stop Job: 
    1. If you click on Stop Job please wait to software finish already   started part of calculation and write results in log file (*bf_job   file). All files are saved to SL3 LBF Shell software folder in format   "your_phone_imei.bf_job". 
How to Resume Job: 
    1. Start SL3 LBF software then click on Resume Job button
    2. Software will ask you for bf_job file
    3. Select desired job file and wait to software continue job  
Please note: 
    • Windows 7 or Vista users must RUN software as Administrator.  Because  of some Windows rigid security restrictions. If not work  install  software outside Program Files folder.
    • GET BF data is paid option. 5 MT Box credits are required to get LBF data
    • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] CANT be in same folder when you try to use LBF Shell!
    • SL3 LBF Shell and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].exe must be in same folder OR SL3 LBF Shell and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] must be in same folder.
    • To able use SL3 Local Brute Force service you need to have minimum 50 credits on your MT Box account 
    • All support questions regarding SL3 Local Brute Force (hardware   requirements etc….) need to be posted in dedicated forum section الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
    • Old version الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] v0.3 is out from support by their coder and cant be used with latest SL3 Shell v0.4 to
    • If you use Avast antivirus please take a look at picture bellow how to grant access to MT software   
Download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله في وقتك وعملك

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------

